

The Team Behind Snarky Startup Blog Uncov Reveals Its Own Startup, Persai - blackswan
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/01/subscribe-to-th.html

======
chaostheory
given that uncov was basically a mean spirited version of techcrunch, I wonder
if what goes around will come around (that is if persai ends up sucking)

